# Sarnaki V2 operation



## Ravage (May 4, 2012)

Recently I had the opportunity to visit a small village in eastern Poland.
Sarnaki is a quiet and peacefull little nest, far, far away from the troubles of big city life. But this small portion of land played a important role in the fight against Nazi Germany.
In May 1944, the V2 rockets were a significant threat to London and it's inhabitants.
One such missle stered away from it's course and landed (intact) near the small village.
Polish underground forces (AK - Armia Krajowa), in cooperation with British Secret Intelligence Service took this oportunity to analise and study the German weapon.
Detail plans and parts of the missle were delivered to the British.

In 1995, a monument was erected to honor the participants:


















To this day, the Sarnaki V2 operation is regarded as one of the most succesful operations carried out by our Underground Forces during the occupation.

The proud traditions of many AK units are inherited by our Special Operations Units.


----------



## CDG (May 4, 2012)

That's a very cool story.


----------



## pardus (May 5, 2012)

Very cool indeed Rav. A proud history.



Ravage said:


> The proud traditions of many AK units are inherited by our Special Operations Units.


 
I did a little reading on the 'civil war' that raged in Poland post WWII.
I was completely ignorant to it and was quite fascinated by what I read.
The AK were called the Home Army in the papers I was reading if I dont have that confused. 
Such a shame Poland got so fucked both during and after WWII.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 16, 2012)

A most unique park! Poland paid such a heavy price throughout the entire last half of the last century.

Thanks for the lesson Ravage!!

RF 1


----------

